# Unterminated &lt;sf:form tag



## noisebreath (16. Mai 2011)

was bitte übersehe ich hier?
error: Unterminated &lt;sf:form tag


```
....
<%@ taglib prefix="sf" uri="http://www.springframework.org/tags/form" %>
....
<sf:form action="<c:url value="/save.html"/>" method="POST" modelAttribute="tutor">
  		<table>
		<tr>
			<td>Nachname eingeben:</td>
			<td><sf:input path="lastName" size="15"/></td>
			<sf:errors path="fullName" cssClass="error" />
		</tr>
		<tr>
			<td>Vorname eingeben:</td>
			<td><sf:input path="firstName" size="15"/></td>
			<sf:errors path="fullName" cssClass="error" />
		</tr>

		<tr>
			<td colspan="2"><input type="submit" name="submit" value="anlegen" /></td>
		</tr>
	</table>
	</sf:form>
```


----------



## tagedieb (17. Mai 2011)

```
<sf:form action="[COLOR="Red"]<c:url value="/save.html"/>[/COLOR]" method="POST" modelAttribute="tutor">
```

Das funktioniert nur innerhalb von HTML, aber nicht in verschachtelten JSP Tags.


----------



## noisebreath (17. Mai 2011)

wie kann ich statt dessen relative urls da angeben?


----------



## tagedieb (17. Mai 2011)

Du kannst EL verwenden. Examples of EL Expressions - The Java EE 6 Tutorial

Dann muesste es etwa so aussehen:


```
<sf:form action="[COLOR="Green"]${pageContext.request.contextPath}[/COLOR]/save.html" method="POST" modelAttribute="tutor">
```


----------

